# كدبة اسمها " الحب "



## marmora jesus (31 مارس 2010)

بقلمي مش منقول ( علي رأي اسميشايل )

بصراحة مش عارفة ابدا الموضوع منين
الموضوع مؤلم جدا وصعب وسبب اوجاع كتير لاغلب الناس ده لو مش كان كلهم

الحب فعلا كدبة كبيرة ويمكن اكبر كدبة في حياتنا
الانسان بيختلقها حوليه ويعيش فيها ويفضل يوهم نفسه بيها كتير
ولما يفوق من الكابوس اقصد الكدبة دي
وينزل علي ارض الواقع
يبدأ في مرحلة الصدمة اللي تاخده في دوامة كبيرة
ومحدش بيعرف هتنتهي امتي ولا ازاي
زيه زي الغريق في وسط البحر
مش عارف هيوصل لبر الامان امتي
لانه اساسا مش شايف بر الامان ده
ومش لاقي القشاية اللي يتعلق فيها علشان توصله لبر الامان
وموجة توديه وموجة تجيبه
تفتكروا دي حياة ؟!!!

طب ليه من الاول تعيش جوه الوهم ده ؟
ليه تجرح نفسك بايدك ؟
ليه كل واحد فينا بيجري ورا الحب ؟
ليه مش بتسيب الحب يجري وراك ؟

في ناس بتقول ولا اللي بيحب مرتاح ولا اللي مش بيحب مرتاح
وده فعلا صح
لان اللي بيحب بيكون جواه نار الغيرة والقلق وخوفه اصلا اذا كان هيكمل مع اللي بيحبه بقية عمره ولا لا
اما اللي مش بيحب بيكون جواه نار الوحدة وانه نفسه يلاقي نصه التاني اللي يبادله كل المشاعر الجميلة
بس لو فكرتوا شوية هتلاقوا نار اللي من غير حب اهون بكتير من نار اللي بيحب 
ده يكفي تفكيره وقلقه اذا كان هيكمل مع اللي بيحبه بقية عمره ولا لا
ويالهوي لو انتهي بصدمة وكل طرف راح لحاله

هو الموضوع مطروح للمناقشة
بس نصيحتي لكل بنت اقفلي علي قلبك ومش تسمحي لاي حد يدخله 
خليكي زي التفاحة الجميلة اللي كله يتمني الوصول ليها بس مش عارف
لان صدقيني اول ما يوصل ليكي هيزهق منك ويرميكي ويدور علي تفاحة تانية تشد نظره
كده كده مش هتاخدي غير نصيبك اللي ربنا قسمه ليكي
ليه تتعبي قلبك علي الفاضي ؟

ده رأي الشخصي وممكن يكون صح وممكن يكون غلط
احب برده اسمع رأيكم ......​


----------



## Mason (31 مارس 2010)

*موضوعك جميل مرمورة *
*وخلينا ماشيين على مقولة*
*اختلاف الرأى لا يفسد للود قضية*
*اوك ياقمر علشان مش يحصل بين الاراء اى زعل ههههههه*
*وطالما يسوع وسطينا يبقى مفيش زعل ابدا*
*بإذن المسيح*
*فعلا يستاهل النقاش لكن من رأى الشخصى *
*كل عضو يقول رأية يكون عاش تجربة فعلا يحكى من خلالها *
*راية بكل صراحة علشان نستفيد أكتر من *
*رأية ودى وجهة نظرى *
*وفى النهاية كلنا احرار بأراءنا وأقترحاتنا *
*أسفة طولت عليكى فى رأى **فى الموضوع بتاع حضرتك*
*شد انتباهى عنوان الموضوع*
*واول لما قريتة قولت على طول لالالالالالالالالا*
*وهو دا اختلافى مع حضرتك فى الرأى*
*لكنى لى أسبابى وتجربتى الناجحة نشكر ربنا طبعا *
*مع الحب وقصة الحب بإختصار شديد *
*انى حبيت بجد من كل قلبى وفكرى وحواسى*
*والسبب الاكبر فى نجاح حبى او بمعنى اصح حبنا *
*هو انى اجد زوجى يبادلنى نفس الحب والشعور والاحساس*
*مش عايزة أحكى عنة لانى مش هوفية حقة*
* مهما بلغ الكلام عنةفى جميع صفحات المنتديات ولا ورق العالم كلة*
*المهم نرجع لموضوعنا أختلف كمان مع حضرتك فى رأى اخر*
*وهو*
*لية مش بتسيب الحب يجرى وراك ؟*
*وفى نفس الوقت قولتى نصيحة للبنات *
*بعكس السؤال دا طيب ممكن يكون اللى بيجرى وراها دا يااختى *
*هو الحب الصادق اللى بجد اللى شاف انها دى البنت(التفاحة) اللى *
*مناسبة لية واختارها تكون شريكة حياتة يبقى لية*
*تقفل قلبها من ناحيتة تعطى لة فرصة ولنفسها كمان جايز تحبة *
*والنصيجة تكون هنا أختى *
*انها تكون حريصة جدا من كلامها معاة *
*من تصرفاتة معاها *
*ولو عندها نسبة ذكاء هتعرف ان كان هو دا الحب الحقيقى ولا لا*
*وقبل متتعمق قوى فى حبها وتتجرح بعد كدا*
*لو لا قدر الله طلع حب فاشل او تسلية *
*أسفة للإطالة واتمنى وجهة نظرى تكون وصلت صح*
*وبدون زعل *
*وربنا يبارك خدمتك ويحافظ على بناتة وأولادة من عدو الخير*
​


----------



## ضال ومغترب (1 أبريل 2010)

*موضوع جميل *

*ولكن لم اجد رد بعد كلام ميسو*

*ربنا يباركلك يا ميسو وبجد الحب موجود الحب الصادق موجود*

*وشكراً*

*ضــا ومغترب ـل*​


----------



## روزي86 (1 أبريل 2010)

*موضوع مهم جدا يا مرمورة*​ 
*بس الحب شئ جميل ولكن سبب انتهاءه اكيد بيكون عدم تفاهم بين الطرفين *​ 
*يعني انا ممكن احب حد وهو كمان يحبني ولكن علاقتنا مع بعض محدودة ولكن لما نقرب اكتر ومن كتر الكلام بنقرب من بعض اكتر وبنشوف حتي الاشياء البسيطة في الطرف الثاني ومن هنا بيأتي الخلاف وعدم تقارب الافكار وبيبقي الحل الامثل الانفصال من هذا الارتباط عشان مش هيكون مثمر بالنسبة للطرفين*​ 
*يعني موضوع التفاحه ده اي شخص مر بقصة حب بيشوف اللي عايزها هي التفاحه بتاعته ولكن بعد فتره بيتأكدوا من شعورهم هل كان فعلا الاختيار صح او كان مجرد اعجاب فقط*​ 
*اما عن نصيحتك اللي هي بتقول*​ 
*بس نصيحتي لكل بنت اقفلي علي قلبك ومش تسمحي لاي حد يدخله *
*خليكي زي التفاحة الجميلة اللي كله يتمني الوصول ليها بس مش عارف*
*لان صدقيني اول ما يوصل ليكي هيزهق منك ويرميكي ويدور علي تفاحة تانية تشد نظره*
*كده كده مش هتاخدي غير نصيبك اللي ربنا قسمه ليكي*
*ليه تتعبي قلبك علي الفاضي ؟*​ 
*انا عن نفسي قفلت علي قلبي كتير طول عمري مكنتش بحاول اشغل نفسي بحد ويمكن ضيعت مني فرص كتير كانت جميلة بس السبب اني كنت قافله علي قلبي*​ 
*ولكن انا دلوقتي من كتر تجارب الاخرين اللي حواليا شايفه ان لو جالي حب وانا مقتنعه ولو 50% هرحب بيه جدا لان صعب انك تلاقي حد يحبك من قلبه ولكني هحاول علي قدر الامكان اني انمي الحب ده وازوده لكن مش هقفل قلبي*​ 
*لان اجمل ما في الحياه انك تلاقي الحب وتلاقي حد بيحبك يمكن احنا بنظلم الحب بعباراتنا بس ليه منكنش احنا سبب اساسي في فشل الحب ده وضياعه من ايدينا *​ 
*معلش انا طولت ويمكن اكون قولت كلام مش مترتب بس ده اللي في بالي دلوقتي*​ 
*اسفه علي الر غي ههههههههه*​


----------



## ميرنا (1 أبريل 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> بقلمي مش منقول ( علي رأي اسميشايل )​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


الحب مش وهم الحب موجود بس للى يفهم ويقدر 
خبرات فاشلة بنسمعها فى الحب بيكون مش اكتر من سن مراهقة الكل بيمر بيه نما الحب بجد محدش اختبره ولا عاشة الا ناس قليلة 
فى حب اه غيره ونار بس حلو حد تلاقيه يخاف عليكى يحتويكى يكون تؤام روحك انا بتكلم عن الحب جو اطار شرعى الارتباط الحب مش بس فراق الحب مش خيانة الحب مش عز مانتى محتاجة يسيبك الحب مش كدا بس كل واحد لو معجب بواحدة دلوقتى يقول انه بيحبها مش بيفرقو الحب معانية اعمق واسمى من الكلام الهايف اللى بنشوفه دلوقتى 
لا يا مور لحب موجود اسئلى الناس الكبيرة متسئليش اى حد صغير فى السن 
وبعدين مفيش حاجة اسمها نصيبك مفيش قسمة ونصيب مفيش اللى مكتوب على الجبين تشوفه العين الكلام دا مش عندنا احنا احرار ربنا مخيرنا مش مصيرنا بس لو حد سايب حياته لربنا بيقولو اختارلى انتا لكن لو مدخلتيش ربنا فى اى موضوع ارتباط اعرفى انى دا اختيارك انتى وربنا مش ليه اى علاقة بلموضوع دا 
اما عن النصيحة عشان ايه اقفل قلبى فرضا اتجرحنا مرة واتنين مش بعد منخرج من التجربة بنعرف انى مكنش ينفع تكمل لاننا كنا نتعب لما انا فى عز متخطبت وفكيت مش زعلانة لانى كسبت خبره بدل مكنت مش عارفة اختار ولا افرق مش ندمانة ابدا يبقى ليه اقفل قلبى الحب حلو وانا بحب الحب بس هو لسه مجاش اللى بحلم بيه بس لو جه مش هقفل قلبى احنا بس نحط ربنا فى الموضوع ونصلى مش معنى كدا احب اى حد لا عقلى واختاره وبعدين اسيب مشاعرى وبعدين اى جرح بيعلمك تختارى ازاى وايه انا بعد الخطوبة حطيت نقط لازم تكون فيه الاول مكنتش اعرف اختار على اى اساس لكن دلوقتى كسبت خبره ومش ندمانة وبعدين اى خبرة كسبتيها هتعرفى بيها قيمة اللى هترتبطى بيه لانك هتحسى انى دا هدية ربنا وهتخافى اوى على مشاعرة 
دا اقتباس ليا كان رد فى خواطر توين 



> عمر الحب مكان وهم يا توين يمكن احنا بنختار غلط او مش بنحط عقلنا الاول بس الحب ليه معانى اعمق من الغدر واعمق من لخيانة واعمق من انو يسيبك
> الحب ربنا وعقلك لو ربنا رايد وعقلك موافق عليه سيب كل مشاعرك تنطلق ومتخفش لكن فى حاجة ناقصة فى دول خاف على قلبك ودا اللى اتعلمته اوعى ترمى قلبك لانى جرحة اولا محدش هيعرف يلمه غيرك تانى حاجة مش سهل لمة ولو بمرور الزمن
> بس خاطرة فيها اعمل انفض غبار الماضى وانهض وانسى ما هو ورا وامتد الى ما هو قدام جدد قلبك حررة من قيود الحزن والماضى متدفنهوش قلبك حلو خسارة تدفنة فى قبر الحزن والماضى


----------



## youhnna (1 أبريل 2010)

*كل الاراء المطروحة جميلة وغاية فى الاهميه
الحب ليس بوهم على الاطلاق
ولكنه قليل الوجود
وخطانا اننا نسمى الاعجاب الشهوانى حب فاذ شبعت الشهوة او تبدلت انتهت العلاقة

الحب الحقيقى المتكامل هو الحب الانسانى وليس الحيوانى
هو حب الروح للروح والعقل للعقل والقلب للقلب والعطاء اكثر من الاخذ وارضاء الحبيب وليس ارضاء ذاتى
فان وجد هذااااااااااا فاهلا به​*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (1 أبريل 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> بس نصيحتي لكل بنت اقفلي علي قلبك ومش تسمحي لاي حد يدخله
> خليكي زي التفاحة الجميلة اللي كله يتمني الوصول ليها بس مش عارف
> لان صدقيني اول ما يوصل ليكي هيزهق منك ويرميكي ويدور علي تفاحة تانية تشد نظره
> كده كده مش هتاخدي غير نصيبك اللي ربنا قسمه ليكي
> ...


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (1 أبريل 2010)

مرمورا حبيبتى ميرسى جدا موضوعك رائع جدا 
عارفه عندك حق كتير بحس أن الحب دا وهم بس مش كل حب فى حياتى بقول عليه كدا فى أنواع معينه يعنى كلمه حب كداب او حب وهم بقولها على الصداقه لأنى حبيت صديقتى أكتر من نفسى والنهايه لما بقيت مش قادره أستغنى عن حبها ليا هى أستغنت ومازلت بحبها بل أعشقها أكتر من نفسى وأتمنى ترجع تحبنى ذى الأول


marmora jesus قال:


> كده كده مش هتاخدي غير نصيبك اللي ربنا قسمه ليكي
> ليه تتعبي قلبك علي الفاضي ؟​
> أعذرينى مش معاكى فى دى لأن الجواز والأرتباط دا بيكون أختيار وأراده شخصيه الله طبعا أرادته فى كل شىء لكنه جعلنا مخيرين وليس مصيرين حتى الجواز بيخلينا نختاره بأرادتنا الحره
> طيب مش ممكن الأختيار يطلع غلط نروح نرميه على ربنا ونقول أصل دا أرادة ربنا
> ...


----------



## nerooo_jesus (1 أبريل 2010)

لالا ليــــــــة يا مرمووووووووورة مش كل اللى بيحب ,بيتجرح 
احنا منقدرش نقفل قلوبنــــــا عن الحب صعب ,دى اجمل احساس فى الدنيا
احنا نقدر نتحكم فى قلوبنـــــا ونفتحها للشخص اللى يستحق
اللى بجد نكون واثقين منة ومن محبتة وشعورة وخوووووفة 
ومش كل الشباب بيجرح اللى بيحبها
فى بردة بنات ممكن تتخلى عن الشخص اللى بتحبة 
المسالة مش عامة هيا بتختلف مش اكتر
ومتهيالى اغلبية علاقات الحب اللى بجد بتكمل وبتبقى احلى احساس للطرفين


----------



## عاشقه فلسطين (1 أبريل 2010)

مش كل اصابك واحد يا البي في حب مو كزاب في حب عنجد مش كل الحب واحد في يلي بحب عنجد وفي يلي بتسلا بس يا الله ما احلا لحب الصداق والي بفدي بروح مشان يلي بحبووووو


----------



## Twin (1 أبريل 2010)

*أثبات وجود ............. ولا تعليق *


----------



## Critic (1 أبريل 2010)

الحب مش كذبة او وهم
الحب ارقى مشاعر لدى الانسان

و نهاية العلاقة لا تعنى ابدا ان ده كان وهم او كذبة
فشل العلاقة لا يعنى بالضرورة ان الحب كان وهم
لان فى عامل تالت و هو الظروف المحيطة بالحب و غالبا هو بيبقى السبب الرئيسى لانتهاء اى علاقة فهل ده يعنى انه لم يكن هناك حب بل وهم !!
لا على الاطلاق !

مع ان حبى السابق انتهى بنهاية قاسية جدا الا انى مازلت اتذكر تلك المشاعر الجميلة اللى اخدتنى من الواقع للخيال و الاحلام 
و مازلت اتذكر انى فى عز همى كانت بتترسم بسمة على وشى لما افتكر محبوبتى

استشعر من كلامك انك مريتى بتجربة جرحتك جرح كبير و انتى حساسة اوى فالاتنين مع بعض عملوا تاثير مضاعف :t30:

بكرة يجى حب ينسيكى الجرح الاول و نلاقى مواضيعك اتحولت لشعر عن الحب  :99:


----------



## marmora jesus (10 أبريل 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> *موضوعك جميل مرمورة *
> 
> *وخلينا ماشيين على مقولة*
> *اختلاف الرأى لا يفسد للود قضية*
> ...





ميرسي لمرورك الجميل يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## SALVATION (10 أبريل 2010)

> الحب فعلا كدبة كبيرة ويمكن اكبر كدبة في حياتنا
> الانسان بيختلقها حوليه ويعيش فيها ويفضل يوهم نفسه بيها كتير
> ولما يفوق من الكابوس اقصد الكدبة دي
> وينزل علي ارض الواقع
> يبدأ في مرحلة الصدمة اللي تاخده في دوامة كبيرة


​


> ​



_بصى يا ستى مع احترامى لاراء الكل ولكنى مقتنع بل ومؤمن بأن احنا اللى بنكذب على نفسنا وبنوهم انفسنا بالحب وليس الاخر_
_لماذا لا نضع كل اتكلنا على الله وتدبيره _
_لماذا لا نعطى فرصة لله ليكون الشريك الثالث لمثل هذه العلاقة_
_بل ولماذا لا نكون نحن تحت مشيئتة ونطالبة بما يجب علينا فعلة اتجاه هذه المشاعر_
_عارفة مشكلتنا ايه ؟ اننا بنخلط بين مفهوم الايجابية وبين تسلم الموضوع لله_
_عارفة لو مشينة على نفس النقط اللى ذكرتها مش هنلاقى الم او حزن او خداع حتى لو الموضوع فشل ربنا مش هيسمح بألمك علشان انتى وكلتية عنك وعن موضوعك_
_اسف للاطالة_
_وموضوع رائع _
_شكراا ليكى_​_يسوع يباركك_​


----------



## marmora jesus (21 أبريل 2010)

ضال ومغترب قال:


> *موضوع جميل *​
> 
> *ولكن لم اجد رد بعد كلام ميسو*​
> *ربنا يباركلك يا ميسو وبجد الحب موجود الحب الصادق موجود*​
> ...


 

ميرسي لمرورك ضال ومغترب
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## twety (21 أبريل 2010)

*بعترض معاكى طبعا
فى حب طبعا وفى ياما بيقدروا الحب
المشكلخ يا مرمر لما بنحب بنيجى على نفسنا كتير
ونتغاضى عن اختلافات كتير فينا او فى اللى بنحبه
لغايه فى وقت معين الامور تتظبط
يا نسامج بعض ونعدل من بعض او منقدرش نكمل ونسيب بعض
وقتها ببكون الجرح وبيكون صعب قوى كمان/b]*


----------



## Coptic Man (21 أبريل 2010)

> هو الموضوع مطروح للمناقشة
> بس نصيحتي لكل بنت اقفلي علي قلبك ومش تسمحي لاي حد يدخله
> خليكي زي التفاحة الجميلة اللي كله يتمني الوصول ليها بس مش عارف
> لان صدقيني اول ما يوصل ليكي هيزهق منك ويرميكي ويدور علي تفاحة تانية تشد نظره
> ...




بصراحة الكلام ده مش مناسب والحب اللي يتبني اني مجرد الشخصية دي جاذبة للنظر

او غامضة او مش بتكلم حد يبقي غلط جدااا وكدا كدا مش هيكمل 

انما الحب الناضج بيبقي حاجة تانية خالص

بيبقي الانسان بيشوف شريك حياته اللي بيكون مناسب له

وفاهمه وبيقدره وبيستريح معاه ويكونوا بيكملوا بعض

انما لو مشي عالمبدا اللي بتقوليه هيزهق فالغالب ههههههههه

والحب عمره ما كان كدبه الحب هو اساس وجودنا واساس ديانتا واساس الحياة كلها 

يكفي اني الله محبة

والحب بجد هو الحقيقة الوحيدة اللي موجودة في الكون 

ويابخت اللي يلاقيه

في اجمل من انسان يحب ويتحب ما اظنش

وشكرا علي الموضوع الجميل واسف عالاطالة


----------



## عادل نسيم (21 أبريل 2010)

*أختي مرمورة*
*الحب عمره ما كان كذبة لأن ( الحب جميل ، الحب روعة ، الحب أعميى ، الحب الحب )*
*من غير الحب الحياة لا تستمر ويبقي الحب هو ( دم ) الحياة والله ( محبة )وظهرت المحبة الحقيقية للمسيح لكل البشرية علي عود الصليب ( حب منفرد ) ولكنه أثاث الحب *
*الحب الحقيقي ( المعطائي ) الذى يعطي دون النظر الي رد مماثل *
*إذاً الحب حقيقي وليس كذبة إنما الكذبة هي أن نتنكر لهذا الحب*


----------



## hangel999 (22 أبريل 2010)

*انا اسف انا مش معاكى فى الرائ ده يامرمورة لان صوابعك مش زى بعضيها وماتنسيش اذا كانت قصه سيئة حصلت معاكى انا اسف انى بقول كده وماقصدش انى اجرحك بس انا قصدى ان كله فى الاول والاخر بيكون السبب الاختيار صح ولا خطأ بس هل انا او احنا بنحتار الشخص الصحيح ام لآ .*


----------



## marmora jesus (1 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *موضوع مهم جدا يا مرمورة*​
> 
> *بس الحب شئ جميل ولكن سبب انتهاءه اكيد بيكون عدم تفاهم بين الطرفين *​
> *يعني انا ممكن احب حد وهو كمان يحبني ولكن علاقتنا مع بعض محدودة ولكن لما نقرب اكتر ومن كتر الكلام بنقرب من بعض اكتر وبنشوف حتي الاشياء البسيطة في الطرف الثاني ومن هنا بيأتي الخلاف وعدم تقارب الافكار وبيبقي الحل الامثل الانفصال من هذا الارتباط عشان مش هيكون مثمر بالنسبة للطرفين*​
> ...


 

يا باشا انت ارغي براحتك واحنا علينا نسمع
بصي يا روزي المشكلة اصلا انك تلاقي اللي يحب بجد
ومش كل اللي قال كلمة حب يبقي بيحب فعلا
لان اغلبهم كلام مصطنع ومش حقيقي
واكيد اي بنت لو قابلت اللي بيحب بجد مش هتفرط فيه لانه نادر الوجود اصلا
بس تقدري تقوليلي ده هيتعرف ازاي وسط الكدب والتمثيل اللي عايشين فيه ؟​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 مايو 2010)

apsoti قال:


> الحب مش وهم الحب موجود بس للى يفهم ويقدر
> خبرات فاشلة بنسمعها فى الحب بيكون مش اكتر من سن مراهقة الكل بيمر بيه نما الحب بجد محدش اختبره ولا عاشة الا ناس قليلة
> فى حب اه غيره ونار بس حلو حد تلاقيه يخاف عليكى يحتويكى يكون تؤام روحك انا بتكلم عن الحب جو اطار شرعى الارتباط الحب مش بس فراق الحب مش خيانة الحب مش عز مانتى محتاجة يسيبك الحب مش كدا بس كل واحد لو معجب بواحدة دلوقتى يقول انه بيحبها مش بيفرقو الحب معانية اعمق واسمى من الكلام الهايف اللى بنشوفه دلوقتى
> لا يا مور لحب موجود اسئلى الناس الكبيرة متسئليش اى حد صغير فى السن
> ...


 

ردك عجبني اوي يا ابسوتي
اقولك علي حاجة بجد اي انسان سواء بنت او ولد بيقول مفيش حب او الكلام ده بيكون جواه متردد وكل كلامك ده بيكون خطر علي باله وفكر فيه
انا عن نفسي كل كلامك ده خطر علي بالي
تعرفي يا ميرنا في ولاد كتير بيرفضوا البنت اللي كانت مرتبطة قبل كده او حتي كانت بتحب حد من غير ارتباط بس انا من رأي ان ده منتهي الغباء لانك زي ما قولتي لما الانسانه تتجرح مرة وتلاقي بعدها شريك حياتها اكيد هتحافظ عليه وتعرف قيمته كويس جدا
بس مفيش حد ينكر يا ميرنا ان نار الحب صعبة جدا وممكن تكون فوق طاقتنا وخصوصا لو كان في مشاكل جنبها ووقتها بنقول اللي عايش من غير حب يا بخته
محدش بيعجبه حاله صدقيني
ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويفرح قلبك دايما​


----------



## ميرنا (24 مايو 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> ردك عجبني اوي يا ابسوتي
> 
> اقولك علي حاجة بجد اي انسان سواء بنت او ولد بيقول مفيش حب او الكلام ده بيكون جواه متردد وكل كلامك ده بيكون خطر علي باله وفكر فيه
> انا عن نفسي كل كلامك ده خطر علي بالي
> ...


وايه المشكلة زى مفى ناس بترفض فى ناس بتقبل بس كمان اللى بيرفض لانه شكاك ولانه مش واثق حتى فى نفسه واعرفى انى بعده عنك نعمة 
عارفة يا مرمر صدقينى نار الحب ولا جنة الوحدة الحب حد يحبك يهتم بيكى تبقى شاغله بباله علطول اول ميضايق يجيلك وتروحيلة تفهمو بعض من نظرات بعض تكونى مالكة حياته هو كمان مالك حياتك الحب حلو بس للى يفهم ويقدر 
متخفيش زى مانتى بتعرفى تحبى ربنا هيعتلك اللى يعرف قيمتك ويقدرك زى مانتى بتحبى بجد لسه فى بيحب بجد حتى لو فشلتى مرة واتنين بلعكس انتى بتزاددى معرفة وهتعرفى تختارى وتحطى نقط وحاجات على اساسها تختارى
اما عن الجرح احنا لو متجرحناش مش هنتعلم لو حد قالك اى حاجة تضحك مش بتتعلمى منها لكن لو دموعك نزلت على حاجة هتعرفى انك اتوجعتى ودققى فى اختيارك اى ان كانت الحاجة دى 
دايما الجرح بيعلم مش الفرح 
بس الجرح  بيقود للفرح وبيقود للاختيار الصحيح


----------



## marmora jesus (12 يونيو 2010)

apsoti قال:


> وايه المشكلة زى مفى ناس بترفض فى ناس بتقبل بس كمان اللى بيرفض لانه شكاك ولانه مش واثق حتى فى نفسه واعرفى انى بعده عنك نعمة
> عارفة يا مرمر صدقينى نار الحب ولا جنة الوحدة الحب حد يحبك يهتم بيكى تبقى شاغله بباله علطول اول ميضايق يجيلك وتروحيلة تفهمو بعض من نظرات بعض تكونى مالكة حياته هو كمان مالك حياتك الحب حلو بس للى يفهم ويقدر
> متخفيش زى مانتى بتعرفى تحبى ربنا هيعتلك اللى يعرف قيمتك ويقدرك زى مانتى بتحبى بجد لسه فى بيحب بجد حتى لو فشلتى مرة واتنين بلعكس انتى بتزاددى معرفة وهتعرفى تختارى وتحطى نقط وحاجات على اساسها تختارى
> اما عن الجرح احنا لو متجرحناش مش هنتعلم لو حد قالك اى حاجة تضحك مش بتتعلمى منها لكن لو دموعك نزلت على حاجة هتعرفى انك اتوجعتى ودققى فى اختيارك اى ان كانت الحاجة دى
> ...


 

اقولك علي حاجه يا ابسوتي 
اي بنت اتجرحت قبل كده من قبل حتي ما تقابل شريك حياتها صدقيني بتكون عرفت قيمته كويس واول ما هتلاقي هتحطه في عينيها وهتحافظ عليه
وطبعا كل كلامك صح ومفيش اي تعليق عليه
بجد نورتيني يا حبي ومبسوطة جدا اني اتناقشت معاكي
ربنا معاكي ويفرح قلبك دايما يا قمر​


----------



## ponponayah (13 يونيو 2010)

*بصى يا قمر
موضوع حلو ومناقشة جميلة اوى
بس عمر الحب مكان وهم او جرح 
هى بتختلف من شخص لاخر
وصدقينى الظروف هى اللى بتدخل اكتر من الاشخاص نفسهم
ومش علشان اتجرحت مرة هيبقى خلاص الدنيا وقفت
بس الحب دا اجمل شئ فى الوجود​*


----------



## grges monir (13 يونيو 2010)

*كلمة صغييرة مرمورة الحب احنا اللى بنخلية وهم او حقيقة*
*يبقى حقيقة لما نختار الشخص اللى نديلة الحب دة صح ويكون الاختيار بالعقل والقلب معا القلب لوحدة مش ينفع لان الحب لوحدة مش بقدر ينجح علاقة بين طرفين*
*ويكون وهم لما نبنى قصور على الرمل ونبقى عارفين ان الواقع عكس كدة بنكون بنضحك على نفسنا كدة وبتخلية وهم قى الحالة دى*
*بس قى النهاية اكييد الحب موجود لان ربنا خلقنا على صورتة ومثالة ومن صفات اللة المحبة مش كدةولااية*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع جمييييييييل اووووووي*
*انا مش هقول اكتر من اللي قالوه اخواتي*
*الحب اجمل شئ في الكون*
*بس المهم الاختيار الصح *​


----------



## marmora jesus (15 يونيو 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *كل الاراء المطروحة جميلة وغاية فى الاهميه​*
> *الحب ليس بوهم على الاطلاق*
> *ولكنه قليل الوجود*
> *وخطانا اننا نسمى الاعجاب الشهوانى حب فاذ شبعت الشهوة او تبدلت انتهت العلاقة*​
> ...




ياااااااااااااااه
الكلام ده بنشوفه في الافلام العربي وفي القصص والروايات
انزل علي ارض الواقع مش هتلاقي ربع الكلام ده
ميرسي لمرورك الجميل يوحنا
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## sony_33 (15 يونيو 2010)

*الحب هو كلمة جميلة واحساس اجمل 
وميحسش بطعم الحب الا الى بيحب
يعنى ممكن تكرهى كلمة الحب لما تمرى  بتجربة تكونى قدمتى فيها كل الحب لشخص
وتقابلى غدر وخيانة ساعتها حاتحسى ان مفيش حاجة اسمها حب والحب خدعة وكدة
ام اذا اكتملت قصة الحب بين طرفين الى طريق مثالى وهو الزواج
فتحيا الحب طبعا
اسف على عدم التطويل
ههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا على الموضوع الرائع*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يونيو 2010)

*الحب عمره ما كان كدبه او وهم يا مرموره
الحب مشاعر جميله وراقيه بس احنا اللى بنسىء استخدامه احيانا
مثلا لو الحب من طرف واحد ده اسمه خداع للنفس .. لو الحب مكانش صادق وكله خداع ده حرام نسميه حب 
يعنى من الاخر مش كل حب ينفع نسميه حب
لازم الحب يكون نقى وصادق وحقيقى وعاقل وملتزم وصفات تانيه كتيييييير لازم تتوفر علشان الحب ده ينجح ويثمر ويدوم
عارفه بالظبط زى المزارع اللى يروح يشترى اغلى بذور لارضه ويهمل فى رى زرعه 
هيحصل ايه
هيموت الزرع بسبب اهماله 
او لو حاول يحصده قبل اوانه بالتأكيد النتيجه هتكون فشل
الحب لازم يكون مكتمل اركانه ومتوفر له حاجات كتير اوووى علشان ينجح
واهم حاجه ان لكل شىء وقته يعنى الحب الصح له وقته 
لازم نفهم كده
ميرررسى على موضوعك يا اجمل مرموره *


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يونيو 2010)

مين قال ان الحب كدبه 
عمر الحب ما كان كدبه او هيكون كدبه
الحب مشاعر واحاسيس جميله 
الحب عطاء وتضحيه 
الحب اسمى معانى الوجود 
ولكن.........
لمن يقدر معنى الحبل​


----------



## marmora jesus (16 مارس 2011)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> marmora jesus قال:
> 
> 
> > بس نصيحتي لكل بنت اقفلي علي قلبك ومش تسمحي لاي حد يدخله
> ...


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (6 مايو 2011)

بس نصيحتي لكل بنت اقفلي علي قلبك ومش تسمحي لاي حد يدخله 
خليكي زي التفاحة الجميلة اللي كله يتمني الوصول ليها بس مش عارف
لان صدقيني اول ما يوصل ليكي هيزهق منك ويرميكي ويدور علي تفاحة تانية تشد نظره
كده كده مش هتاخدي غير نصيبك اللي ربنا قسمه ليكي
ليه تتعبي قلبك علي الفاضي ؟اولا ربنا عطى كل واحد فينا عقل يفكر يعى مفيش حاجه اسمها قسمه ونصيب فى حاجه اسمها اراده ربنا واحنا مخيرين وليست مصيرين ومدام الواحد اختار صح ليه يخاف اللى بيحب بجد من قلبه مش بيهزهق ابدا لانه يتمنى دايما يكون مع اللى بيحبه 
ومش معنى ان الواحد مر بتجربه يبقى خلاص الدنيا وقفت انا معاكى ان فشل فى قصه حب دى بتكون اصعب حاجه فى الدنيا ومش من السهل ان الانسان يقوم منها بسهول


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 مايو 2011)

*كــــــــــذبه اسمـــــــها "الحـــــب"*

*بصراحة مش عارف ابدا الموضوع منين*
*الموضوع مؤلم جدا وصعب وسبب اوجاع كتير لاغلب الناس ده لو مش كان كلهم*

*الحب فعلا كدبة كبيرة ويمكن اكبر كدبة في حياتنا*
*الانسان بيختلقها حوليه ويعيش فيها ويفضل يوهم نفسه بيها كتير*
*ولما يفوق من الكابوس اقصد الكدبة دي*
*وينزل علي ارض الواقع*
*يبدأ في مرحلة الصدمة اللي تاخده في دوامة كبيرة*
*ومحدش بيعرف هتنتهي امتي ولا ازاي*
*زيه زي الغريق في وسط البحر*
*مش عارف هيوصل لبر الامان امتي*
*لانه اساسا مش شايف بر الامان ده*
*ومش لاقي القشاية اللي يتعلق فيها علشان توصله لبر الامان*
*وموجة توديه وموجة تجيبه*
*تفتكروا دي حياة ؟!!!*

*طب ليه من الاول تعيش جوه الوهم ده ؟*
*ليه تجرح نفسك بايدك ؟*
*ليه كل واحد فينا بيجري ورا الحب ؟*
*ليه مش بتسيب الحب يجري وراك ؟*

*في ناس بتقول ولا اللي بيحب مرتاح ولا اللي مش بيحب مرتاح*
*وده فعلا صح*
*لان اللي بيحب بيكون جواه نار الغيرة والقلق وخوفه اصلا اذا كان هيكمل مع اللي بيحبه بقية عمره ولا لا*
*اما اللي مش بيحب بيكون جواه نار الوحدة وانه نفسه يلاقي نصه التاني اللي يبادله كل المشاعر الجميلة*
*بس لو فكرتوا شوية هتلاقوا نار اللي من غير حب اهون بكتير من نار اللي بيحب*
*ده يكفي تفكيره وقلقه اذا كان هيكمل مع اللي بيحبه بقية عمره ولا لا*
*ويالهوي لو انتهي بصدمة وكل طرف راح لحاله*

​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 مايو 2011)

*رد: كــــــــــذبه اسمـــــــها "الحـــــب"*

*الحب عمره ماكان كدبة يا هيرو
حب احساس وشعور حلو وحاجة جميلة قوى
بس اصبح فى زمنا دة مالوش طعم ولا معنى
اصبح اسهل كلمة تتقال عشان تتسلى و تقضى وقت وخلاص
ويمكن دة اللى بيخلى الحب وهم وينعيشه لاننا بنصنعه بنفسنا
الحب شهور واحساس قبل ما يكون كلمة تتقال 
اللى هيحسها بجد هيقدر معناها

سورى للاطالة
وميرسى للموضوع
ربنا يفرح قلبك ​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 مايو 2011)

*رد: كــــــــــذبه اسمـــــــها "الحـــــب"*

الحب كان فى زمن الومانسية ولكن الان لا يوجد حب


----------



## ميرنا (17 مايو 2011)

*رد: كــــــــــذبه اسمـــــــها "الحـــــب"*

كدبة واللى يصدقها كداب 
اى حاجة متغنيش عن الكرامة والاحترام ميمنعش يكون فى اعجاب انما حب حب اي بس




> *ليه مش بتسيب الحب يجري وراك ؟*



هو كان جرى ورايا ولما اتعلقت بيه باعنى ويبقى الحب وهم لا اكثر ولا اقل


----------



## mero_engel (17 مايو 2011)

*رد: كــــــــــذبه اسمـــــــها "الحـــــب"*

العيب مش في الحب العيب في الناس اللي بتستغل الكلمه دي وبتكون افعالها كلها منافيه للمعاني الحقيقي للحب


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 مايو 2011)

*رد: كــــــــــذبه اسمـــــــها "الحـــــب"*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *الحب عمره ماكان كدبة يا هيرو
> حب احساس وشعور حلو وحاجة جميلة قوى
> بس اصبح فى زمنا دة مالوش طعم ولا معنى
> اصبح اسهل كلمة تتقال عشان تتسلى و تقضى وقت وخلاص
> ...




*حب احساس وشعور حلو وحاجة جميلة قوى*
* بس اصبح فى زمنا دة مالوش طعم ولا معنى*
* اصبح اسهل كلمة تتقال عشان تتسلى و تقضى وقت وخلاص

بالظـــــبط يا سنـــــدريلا هو فعلا دا اللى بيحصل اليومين دول
ربــــنا يفرح قلبك
ونـــــــــورتى بمروركـ 
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 مايو 2011)

*رد: كــــــــــذبه اسمـــــــها "الحـــــب"*

*الحب وهم كبير جدا*
*ممكن يرفعك لفوق جدا*
*وتعيش فيه اجمل ايام حياتك*
*وممكن ينزلك لتحت جدا*
*ويعيشك في اتعس ايام حياك*​


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (17 مايو 2011)

*رد: كــــــــــذبه اسمـــــــها "الحـــــب"*

مفيش حاجة اسمها حب
هتعيش في احساس مزيف شوية هيطيرك فوق في السما
وفي لحظة هتلاقي نفسك واقع على جدور رقبتك


----------



## sparrow (18 مايو 2011)

*رد: كــــــــــذبه اسمـــــــها "الحـــــب"*

*هي كل المشكله فينا احنا نفضل ندور علي الحب  ,, كان هي حياتنا واقفه علي الحب وبيبقي متهيلنا ان بالحب دا هنعيش احلي ايام ونبقي راسمين الحياة وردي وبمبي وان كل اكتئابنا هيتفك مع دخول الحب*
*وطبعا دا غلط لان الحب مش وردة ودبدوب ورومانسية وبس لا مسئوليه والتزام وحجات كتير*
*ويمكن دا الي بيخلينا نختار غلط او متسرعين يعني اول ما مشاعرنا تتحرك نقول اه هو دا الحب*
*مش بنفكر بعقلنا بيبقي ملغي خالص*
*وطبعا اول ما تهدي المشاعر تبتدي بقي العيوب تظهر بس طبعا بعد ايه بعد ما يكون طرف اتجرح*

*في ناس بتقول ولا اللي بيحب مرتاح ولا اللي مش بيحب مرتاح
*
*هي الفكرة زي ما قلت احنا متخيلين بالحب هتنتهي كل مشاكلنا واكتئابنا ودا غلط *
*كمان الدنيا يا جماعه مفهاش حاجة كاملة*
*يعني ولا الي بيحب ولا الي مش بيحب*
*ولا الي متجوز ولا الي مش متجوز ولا الي معاه عيال او فلوس او معهوش*
*هو دا حال الدنيا معمرناش شوفنا فيها راحه لازم نبقي مؤمنين ان حياتنا هنا مؤقته علي الارض*
*كاهن حكي حكايه عجبتني جداا*
*واحد راح بيقوله نفسي ابقي سعيد ابقي سعيد ازاي فقاله روح دور علي السعادة في المكان الفلاني*
*قله ازاي دا كله تراب وطين مينفعش*
*قاله هي حياتنا كدة علي الارض *

*ربنا يفرحكم كلكم *


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 مايو 2011)

*رد: كــــــــــذبه اسمـــــــها "الحـــــب"*



حبيب يسوع قال:


> الحب كان فى زمن الومانسية ولكن الان لا يوجد حب


*نــــــــورت حبيب يسوع بمرورك
ربنــــا يبـــــــاركــك
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 مايو 2011)

*رد: كــــــــــذبه اسمـــــــها "الحـــــب"*



Apsoti قال:


> كدبة واللى يصدقها كداب
> اى حاجة متغنيش عن الكرامة والاحترام ميمنعش يكون فى اعجاب انما حب حب اي بس
> 
> 
> ...



*نــــورتِ يا مــــيرنا بمرورك

ربنـــا يفرح قلبــــك
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 مايو 2011)

*رد: كــــــــــذبه اسمـــــــها "الحـــــب"*



mero_engel قال:


> العيب مش في الحب العيب في الناس اللي بتستغل الكلمه دي وبتكون افعالها كلها منافيه للمعاني الحقيقي للحب


*
تمـــام يا مـــيرو
كــــلامك صح
نورتِ بمرورك
ربنــــا يباركك
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 مايو 2011)

*رد: كــــــــــذبه اسمـــــــها "الحـــــب"*



mikel coco قال:


> *الحب وهم كبير جدا*
> *ممكن يرفعك لفوق جدا*
> *وتعيش فيه اجمل ايام حياتك*
> *وممكن ينزلك لتحت جدا*
> *ويعيشك في اتعس ايام حياك*​


*نـــــورت يا مـــايكــل بمرورك

ربنــــا يفرح قلبـــك يا باشـــا
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 مايو 2011)

*رد: كــــــــــذبه اسمـــــــها "الحـــــب"*



Ramy Fahmy قال:


> مفيش حاجة اسمها حب
> هتعيش في احساس مزيف شوية هيطيرك فوق في السما
> وفي لحظة هتلاقي نفسك واقع على جدور رقبتك


_*
اللى حب حب زمـــان
دلوقتى مافيش حب صادق
نورت رامى بمرورك
ربنـــا يباركك
*_​


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 مايو 2011)

*رد: كــــــــــذبه اسمـــــــها "الحـــــب"*



sparrow قال:


> *هي كل المشكله فينا احنا نفضل ندور علي الحب  ,, كان هي حياتنا واقفه علي الحب وبيبقي متهيلنا ان بالحب دا هنعيش احلي ايام ونبقي راسمين الحياة وردي وبمبي وان كل اكتئابنا هيتفك مع دخول الحب*
> *وطبعا دا غلط لان الحب مش وردة ودبدوب ورومانسية وبس لا مسئوليه والتزام وحجات كتير*
> *ويمكن دا الي بيخلينا نختار غلط او متسرعين يعني اول ما مشاعرنا تتحرك نقول اه هو دا الحب*
> *مش بنفكر بعقلنا بيبقي ملغي خالص*
> ...


​*كمان الدنيا يا جماعه مفهاش حاجة كاملة*
*يعني ولا الي بيحب ولا الي مش بيحب*
*ولا الي متجوز ولا الي مش متجوز ولا الي معاه عيال او فلوس او معهوش*
*هو دا حال الدنيا معمرناش شوفنا فيها راحه لازم نبقي مؤمنين ان حياتنا هنا مؤقته علي الارض*
*كاهن حكي حكايه عجبتني جداا*
*واحد راح بيقوله نفسي ابقي سعيد ابقي سعيد ازاي فقاله روح دور علي السعادة في المكان الفلاني*
*قله ازاي دا كله تراب وطين مينفعش*
*قاله هي حياتنا كدة علي الارض

**كـــــــــــلام فى منتهى الروعه والاقناع
نورتِ سبارو بمرورك
ربنـــــا يبــــاركك
*​


----------



## soso a (18 مايو 2011)

*رد: كــــــــــذبه اسمـــــــها "الحـــــب"*

لازم الحب ده يكون مربوط بحاجه مهم جدا علشان مايبقاش كذبه 
يكون هما الاتنين مربطين بالمسيح 
انا اعرف اتنين كانوا مخطوبين ولما اتخطبوا كانوا يشجعوا بعض ان لازم هما الاتنين بحضروا القداس مع بعض 
يعنى لما يتربطوا ببعض يكونوا هما الاتنين مربطين بالمسيح يكون ارتباطهم وحبهم قوى 
===========================================
الحب مش كلام جميل وبس 
الحب عمل وبذل علشان تنور حياه اللى بتحبه 
يعنى لازم تعرف تضحى علشان تعرف تحب 
عمر الحب مكان كذبه 
بس ممكن بنختار غلط او مش بنعرف نقوى ارتباطنا ببعض 
يعنى يكون ارتباط هوائى 
==========================
ميرسى هيرو الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Critic (18 مايو 2011)

*رد: كــــــــــذبه اسمـــــــها "الحـــــب"*

*الحب كدبة كبيرة و وهم كبير فعلا للى يعيشه فى غير اوانه و بلا هدف واضح و بلا نضج او للتسلية فقط او ظروف مش ملائمة لاستمرار الحب و بكدة يبقى وهم و اعجاب غير مسؤل و لا يسمى حب اصلا !*

*مثلا :*
*



ده يكفي تفكيره وقلقه اذا كان هيكمل مع اللي بيحبه بقية عمره ولا لا

أنقر للتوسيع...

**معنى الكلام ده ان الشخص دخل فى علاقة متوترة مش معادها و لا اوانها و لا واثق من قدرته انه يكمل*
*يبقى مكنش حب ناضج و لا مسؤل و لازم يفشل ده طبيعى*
*الجرح بيعلمك تختار صح بعد كدة فمتضايقش*

*انما الحب الهادف اروع ما فى الكون و ارقى مشاعر على وجه الارض و هى سر الحياة و الوجود*
*خلى بالك*
*لو كرهت الحب هتكره الحياة كلها و علاقتك باللى حواليك هتبوظ حتى علاقتك بربنا لان الله نفسه محبة*


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 مايو 2011)

*رد: كــــــــــذبه اسمـــــــها "الحـــــب"*



soso a قال:


> لازم الحب ده يكون مربوط بحاجه مهم جدا علشان مايبقاش كذبه
> يكون هما الاتنين مربطين بالمسيح
> انا اعرف اتنين كانوا مخطوبين ولما اتخطبوا كانوا يشجعوا بعض ان لازم هما الاتنين بحضروا القداس مع بعض
> يعنى لما يتربطوا ببعض يكونوا هما الاتنين مربطين بالمسيح يكون ارتباطهم وحبهم قوى
> ...



*نــــــــــــــــــــــــورتِ ياســـــوســـــو بمروركـ
ربنــــا يبـــاركك
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 مايو 2011)

*رد: كــــــــــذبه اسمـــــــها "الحـــــب"*



Critic قال:


> *الحب كدبة كبيرة و وهم كبير فعلا للى يعيشه فى غير اوانه و بلا هدف واضح و بلا نضج او للتسلية فقط او ظروف مش ملائمة لاستمرار الحب و بكدة يبقى وهم و اعجاب غير مسؤل و لا يسمى حب اصلا !*
> 
> *مثلا :*
> 
> ...


*معنى الكلام ده ان الشخص دخل فى علاقة متوترة مش معادها و لا اوانها و لا واثق من قدرته انه يكمل*
*يبقى مكنش حب ناضج و لا مسؤل و لازم يفشل ده طبيعى*
*الجرح بيعلمك تختار صح بعد كدة فمتضايقش*

*انما الحب الهادف اروع ما فى الكون و ارقى مشاعر على وجه الارض و هى سر الحياة و الوجود

**نــــــــــــــــــــــورت المــــــــــــــوضـــــــــوع يا باشــــا
ربنـــــــا يبـــــاك حياتــــــــــــك
*
​


----------



## تويا2 (20 مايو 2011)

*رد: كــــــــــذبه اسمـــــــها "الحـــــب"*

مع كامل احترامي للجميع 
الحب هو اساس كل شي في العالم


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 مايو 2011)

*رد: كــــــــــذبه اسمـــــــها "الحـــــب"*

*بس غالبا مبقاش فى حب صادق الايام دى

نورت تويا بمرورك

ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (20 مايو 2011)

*رد: كــــــــــذبه اسمـــــــها "الحـــــب"*

الحب ف حد ذاتو مش كذبة
العيب ع الكذابين اللي بيحبوا


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 مايو 2011)

*رد: كــــــــــذبه اسمـــــــها "الحـــــب"*

_*بالظبط يا كيرو
نورت ياباشا بمرورك
ربنا يفرح قلبك
*_​


----------



## تويا2 (21 مايو 2011)

*رد: كــــــــــذبه اسمـــــــها "الحـــــب"*

ميرسي ليك هيرو


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مايو 2011)

*تم الدمج تحت الموضوع الاصلى ​*


----------



## تويا2 (22 مايو 2011)

اهنئك يا عزيزي فقد تأكدت انه لا يوجد في هذه الدنيا ما هو معروف بالحب


----------

